# Speed issues to the Web Site



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

We are aware of the speed issue to the web site and it appears it's a localised issue in the JHB area. @Gizmo is having a look but it appears it's not just ECIG SA but all internet services in the area.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Our huge team of technical specialists are looking into the issue!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/10/14)

i dont seem to be having a problem .. ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

